# Win Vserver für HP einstellen



## Rul3r (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo ich habe gerade meine daten für den win Vserver bekommen nun möchte ich auf den server meine HP hosten was muss ich da jetzt einstellen damit die HP auf dem server auch funktioniert wo muss ich die HP hinuppen usw,wäre n1ce wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte was ich  jetzt machen muss.Danke für jede antwort


----------



## Flex (2. Oktober 2006)

Wie wärs wenn du deinen Hoster um eine kleine Einführung bittest?

Ansonsten hängen diese Fragen komplett von deinem System ab... Welches Windows?
Welche Virtualisierungssoftware? Welcher Webserver? Etc. etc.


----------

